# Ferry or drive?



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Over the years we have seen a lot of France so would like to venture further afield.
We are both still working And I am a caretaker so stuck with school hols. We can only have 2 to 3 weeks in the summer.
Next year we want to go to Spain and Portigal.
We are thinking do we drive or get the Santander ferrie??
We live 300miles or so from the south coast ferries. so to Spain is about 1100 miles and 3 days with stops, on a ferrie that would be 2 days thus saving 2 preciuose days in the sun.
I believe the difference in cost would be minimal.
Any thoughts please.
Pete 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hello,

I would go by Ferry. Been discussed a lot recently and seems very popular these days.

Good trips

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Have a look*

Some links in this link!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would look at the maths very closely !!

I live right on the South Coast (Weymouth) and have also looked at going to Spain by ferry. My missus works in a school so we are tied to the school hols like you.

The last time I looked the return ferry from Portsmouth to Santander/Bilbao (its cheaper than the Plymouth rote for some reason even though its the same vessel) the return cost for my 7.3m MH and two adults in the school holiday was about £1700   

You are on the ferry for 24 hours so will also have to buy all your food from them (at inflated prices.)

Its a LOT less out of the school holiday period (well it would be wouldnt it)

Dont forget to exclude the costs of getting from home to the ferry port, you will still have to make that journey even if you just take a ferry to France !!

I did think about the ferry to Spain one way and Dover Calais return but the ferry to Spain is still about £800 one way!!

As the saying goes

You can save time OR money, rarely both


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

As a rule of thumb I price driving at 45p/mile as that is what HMRC say it costs to run a CAR let alone a m/home and then add on any peage charges which you can find by either using ViaMichelin.com

or the French Autoroutes website 
http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.htm?lang=en

Then add on what you would pay NOT to drive all that way "just to get there".

PS
Take your own food for the ferry......................... :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes it is a choice between time and cost.why not drive down to the top end of Spain only, say the Girona area. rather than stress yourself about getting to a distant destination.

cabby


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks to all who took the time to reply.
I'll look again when the prices have been published for next year and see how it pans out.
I recone the drive from Calais would cost about £700 return with ferry toles stop overs and fuel. so we will see but it looks like I have under estimated the long ferry costs.
Pete.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Until retirement recently we too were stuck with school holidays and have used both the Santander ferry and done the long drive. The ferry is a chance to recover from the term before reaching your destination - we have slept for much of the long crossing and arrived at Santander ready to enjoy our break. I think it is probably more expensive to use the ferry but shrouds don't have pockets!


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

we were in just the same predicament this year after years of driving into France and Spain ( as far down Peniscola) but we looked at the cost this time and the drive down etc etc 
like you we are tied to school holidays 
and have just returned from a 3 week trip to Portugal / Spain

we chose the plymouth to santander ( sunday crossing) and returned bilbao to portsmouth (sat crossing)

we live about 20 miles away from you

our trip consisted of a stop off in Devon on the saturday then down to plymouth for the crossing 

then from Santander to amercao de pera on the Algarve, then onto Lagos , Pria de luz , back up to Albafueira we then came across to Malaga then Marbella we then returned up through Spain via Madrid 

in total we did 2378 miles 

we felt that the ferry was more than worth it with the price of fuel, and also road tolls given that we use these to get us down in the quickest time possible given we only have 3 weeks 
taking all this into account we will be looking to book again as soon as dates released for next year 

we found the price of food on ferries reasonable ( nothing stopping you taking it on if you prefer - we do both )
we were well rested on arrival into algarve so not the usual arguments when pitching etc !!!!!! and i didnt spend all my time asleep for the first 3 days so able to enjoy start of hols - so wife and kids happy ............

hope this helps 

Chris


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We too have just retired,h.i.d a teacher,so always travelled in the school hols.
Have booked the return crossing to Santander ,not a lot more expensive ,but did`ent fancy driving through France in November.

Les


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We absolutely love the relaxing float down to Spain but the last time I did the sums it was hell of a lot more than £60 plus motoring X's.
Perhaps its worth another look now.

Steve


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Just add my bit. Its easy to do the math and driving is far cheaper. We drove from Calais to the Algarve in 3 days with no toll roads used. The roads through Spain are really good (mainly duel carriageway) with some reasonable free aires on the way). The French roads in November (or any time) are at least as good as ours. However I accept my view is not for everyone.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Once again it all comes down to how realistic/honest you are in working out the _true_ cost of driving.

Just fuel and peage costs is pure delusion.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

A day of looking at the sea,boring??? or 4/5 days exploring the countryside,surely the point of having a motorhome !!!! Bill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Saying*



79144will said:


> A day of looking at the sea,boring??? or 4/5 days exploring the countryside,surely the point of having a motorhome !!!! Bill


As I keep saying, great if you have the time. For a 2-3week trip. Not many wish to spend almost 2 weeks of that on the road!.

DavidDredge

You live in Dover?. If so, have a 280 mile (560 return) head start on us.

Only 240 miles to Portsmouth for us. Then only 465 miles to where we stay if we go to Spain. On Almost deserted roads, and almost toll free.

So that is

705 miles via Portsmouth - Bilbao
1405 miles via Dover - Calais

Dover - Calais Route would cost us £1150 in Fuel and Tolls (less on tolls if using the Bordeaux Route). If you factor the wear and tear in, costs are even higher.

In low season, we can get a return ferry UK-Spain-UK for as little as around £760. Just booked for Christmas and even towing a car with standard Outside cabins comes out at £820 and our MH is 8.4M.

We don't have to travel in High season (School hols).

Off in a few weeks BF to Spain. I don't fly so going by minibus. Hiring a small one in Spain can cost £1,000 a week.

Have done the route to Spain many times, various routes, various forms of transport. For me, If I had the time, yes we would drive through france. But as we don't, the ferry is by far the best option. Even if it can be a bit choppy sometimes.

TM


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Interesting! But remember the original poster can only travel in peak time. But I think we can agree that its easy to calculate costs. But it is a personal decision as to how much the time saved by ferry is worth over the extra cost (at least at peak times).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*



DavidDredge said:


> Interesting! But remember the original poster can only travel in peak time. But I think we can agree that its easy to calculate costs. But it is a personal decision as to how much the time saved by ferry is worth over the extra cost (at least at peak times).


Fair Comment.

I was making people aware of the off peak, which many would use.

I don't use Peak seasons and could not get a quote as the timetables are not yet online for BF.

Thanks.

TM


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Just got the time table and price list for 2012.
At peak time in august with an inside cabin comes to £1049.
Not bad I think as the journey by road would cost about£800.
Bear in mind also it gets us 2 more days of much needed sunshine.
Also remember we are a camper van not a motor home so only the size of an estate car with bikes on the roof.
Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

personally I prefer to drive,and use the tunnel, this gives us time to have a coffee and sandwich, all preprepared of course. The drive down at a very leisurely pace stopping at Municipal sites we recon is a crucial part of the holiday, but then again only if you have the time to do it. If you are a sun seeker or only have 2/3 weeks then it might be better to take the ferry.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have replied to a few posts with similar questions. 

BF UK-Spain is great if you dont have the time to travel through France. And if you do the sums correctly, the costs are around the same as Eastern Channel routes if you factor in the true, fuel, tolls, wear and tear and depreciation factors. 

Just returned from Portsmouth-Bilbao-Portsmouth (not by motorhome). We travelled in our Minibus and hired a Villa. To Fly from Manchester and hire a smaller bus came out at over £3,000 + Fuel. To go via Brittany Ferries and take our own was £850 for the Ferry. Sailed out Friday 23d September, returned Sunday 9th October. No Luggage restrictions! No Brainer, mini cruise added to holiday. Saw plenty of Dolphins on the way, nothing on return (well we did pass a small sailing boat in a fairly strong wind). 

We are due to go out again after Christmas Portsmouth-Bilabo-Santander-Portsmouth. Using BF means we get an extra 4 days where we want to be, rather than batting it down roads non stop to get where we need to be. 

As I have also said before, if we had the time, would probably prefer to take our time en-route and touring. As we all work here, we can't. 

Our 8m Motorhome with and outside cabin starts at around £350 each way out of main season. 

Horses for Courses 

TM


----------

